
Why I changed my mind about #DeleteUber - tuxxy
https://medium.com/@__Tux/why-i-changed-my-mind-about-deleteuber-3640c105ce45#.lt15vanjk
======
tiemand
> The era of Union is over

Maybe in the US, this is not the case in Europe.

~~~
tuxxy
Ah, I meant to include "(at least in the US)".

Thanks for catching that.

